

Browser is the only validator (scroll down to "Validation output") - pogos
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.artlebedev.com&charset=(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0&user-agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.606

======
jballanc
Specs without corresponding test-suites are problematic at best. Joel Spolsky
put it rather well: <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/03/17.html>

